# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Που μπορώ να κάνω τέστ νοημοσύνης;

## nonono

Γεια χαρά!

Είμαι ενήλικος (πάνω από 25) και θα με ενδιέφερε να κάνω ένα τεστ νοημοσύνης (IQ test). Είμαι στην περιοχή του Βόλου. Σε ποια ειδικότητα ψυχολόγου θα ήταν καλύτερο να απευθυνθώ; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική εκτός από ψυχολόγο;

----------


## betelgeuse

Για ποιο λογο θες να κανεις τεστ νοημοσυνης?

----------


## nonono

> Για ποιο λογο θες να κανεις τεστ νοημοσυνης?


Γεια σου betelgeuse! (άραγε από το άστρο;) Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απόκρισή σου! 

Θα σου απαντούσα στην ερώτησή σου αν μπορούσες να μου εξηγήσεις πως θα βοηθούσε να απαντήσει κανείς το OP. Αλλιώς μια τέτοια συζήτηση νομίζω θα ήταν off-topic.

----------


## white

Αν πιστεύεις οτι έχεις υψηλό iQ http://www.mensa.org.gr/

----------


## nonono

> Αν πιστεύεις οτι έχεις υψηλό iQ http://www.mensa.org.gr/



Ευχαριστώ white! 

Είχα σκεφτεί αυτή την επιλογή, αλλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι από αυτά που είχα διαβάσει για την Αμερικανική Mensa, τα τεστ της είναι κατατακτήρια, δηλαδή το αποτέλεσμά τους είναι θετικό για την εισαγωγή σου ή αρνητικό και δεν προσφέρει κάποιο ποσοτικό αποτέλεσμα. Θα με ενδιέφερε όμως ένα ποσοτικό αποτέλεσμα. Είναι μήπως διαφορετικά για την Ελληνική Mensa; Δεν μπόρεσα στη σελίδα τους να βρω κάτι διαφορετικό. Ίσως να τους ρωτήσω πάντως.

----------


## white

Κοιτα εγώ τεστ έκανα στο δημοτικό. Είχαν έρθει φοιτητές και μας κάναν. Τεστς θα βρεις πολλά ακόμα και στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν ειναι ένα συγκεκριμένο. Ουσιαστικά το υψηλό iQ ειναι μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα αφομοίωσης. Οκ επικρατεί βέβαια η αποψη ότι όσο μεγαλύτερο IQ έχεις τόσο πιο βασανιστικό γίνεται. Ότι οι περισσότεροι παθαίνουν παράνοια και αυτό έχει βάση... Σου έδωσα λινκ της ΜΕΝΣΑ γιατι μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις ή να πάρεις πληροφορίες για το θέμα.

----------


## Macgyver

Για να γινεις μελος της mensa , πρεπει ναχεις IQ ανω του 160 . Αν και πλεον το EQ θεωρειται σημαντικοτερο . Να σας πω τρια μελη της mensa να εκπλαγητε ( ? ) , Sharon Stone , Shakira , Jeena Davis ( η τελευταια δεν μου κανει εντυπωση ) .
To ΙQ του einstein λεγεται οτι κυμαινεται μεταξυ 160-180 . Στο 180 θεωρεισαι ιδιοφυια , αν και το συγκεκριμενο τεστ τεινει να θεωρηθει ακυρο , δειχνει μονο μια πλευρα της ' εξυπναδας ' του υποκειμενου .

----------


## white

http://www.mensa.org.gr/join/practice
Χιλιάδες κόσμος έχει υψηλό iQ.Δεν είναι τόσο σπανιο πια.H Sharon Stone έχει πραγματικά πολύ υψηλό.Και για την mensa ειναι 130 αν δεν κανω λάθος.

----------


## betelgeuse

Χμ , το να απαντας στο γιατι ανοιξες το θεμα δεν νομιζω να θεωρειται off topic. Αν ωστοσο δεν θες να απαντησεις ειναι σεβαστο.


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τεστ νοημοσυνης μπορεις να βρεις ανετα στο νετ , και θεωρησα πως για να ανοιξεις θεμα εδω ισως να υπηρχαν βαθυτερες αιτιες , περα απο απλη περιεργεια. Για αυτο και ρωτησα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Το πιο 'κλασικό' τεστ νοημοσύνης ενηλίκων είναι το WAIS (Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale), μπορείς να το βρεις και στην Ελλάδα. Το χορηγούν αποκλειστικά Ψυχολόγοι, που έχουν βέβαια και μια επιπλέον εκπαίδευση για τη χορήγηση του. Αλλά, οι κανόνες δεοντολογίας αναφέρουν πως δεν είναι σκόπιμη η αναφορά σε κάποιο αριθμητικό σκορ. Αν δηλαδή κάποιος είναι σωστός επαγγελματίας, έχει τα 'επίσημα' τεστ νοημοσύνης και σου κάνει το τεστ, δεν θα σου πει 'έχεις ΙQ 120' ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά θα σου επεξηγήσει το επίπεδο της νοητικής σου ικανότητας στις διάφορες δοκιμασίες, τα δυνατά σημεία και τις αδυναμίες, ένα συνολικό προφίλ κλπ.

Τώρα τα διάφορα τεστ που κυκλοφορούν είτε στο διαδίκτυο, είτε σε άλλους χώρους, οκ μπορεί να σου βγάλουν κάποιο 'IQ', αλλά δεν είναι συνήθως αξιόπιστα και έγκυρα. Πάντως η έννοια της 'νοημοσύνης' είναι πολυσύνθετη, το τι ακριβώς μετρούν τα τεστ νοημοσύνης αμφισβητείται, διαφέρει από τεστ σε τεστ, διαφέρει ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες και γενικά υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι μόνο αν υπάρχει πολύ συγκεκριμένος λόγος έχει νόημα η χορήγηση ενός τέτοιου τεστ. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχει υποψία κάποιας νευρολογικής βλάβης, ή κάποιας μαθησιακής δυσκολίας, ή κάποιας σημαντικής υστέρησης.

----------


## nonono

> Χμ , το να απαντας στο γιατι ανοιξες το θεμα δεν νομιζω να θεωρειται off topic. Αν ωστοσο δεν θες να απαντησεις ειναι σεβαστο.
> 
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τεστ νοημοσυνης μπορεις να βρεις ανετα στο νετ , και θεωρησα πως για να ανοιξεις θεμα εδω ισως να υπηρχαν βαθυτερες αιτιες , περα απο απλη περιεργεια. Για αυτο και ρωτησα.


Όχι απλά το ζήτημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να τα εμπιστευτώ αυτά τα τεστ. Σε πολλά από αυτά μπορείς απλά να διαλέξεις τυχαίες απαντήσεις και να σου βγάλει 160 (!). Αυτά τα site έχουν κίνητρο να σου δώσουν να κάνεις κάτι εύκολο και κάτι που θα σε ανεβάσει ψυχολογικά ώστε να σε κάνουν να θέλεις να ξαναγυρίσεις ώστε να αυξήσουν την επισκεψιμότητά τους, να πατάς στις διαφημίσεις τους, να τους δώσεις το email σου με αφορμή να σου στείλουν το σκορ, αλλά με αιτία να σου στέλνουν spam κτλ. Δεν λέω ότι όλοι το κάνουν αυτό, απλά δεν υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να ξεχωρίσεις ποιός το κάνει και ποιός δεν το κάνει. Για αυτό θέλω έναν ειδικευμένο ψυχολόγο. :)

----------


## white

Γιαυτό του έδωσα το λινκ της mensa γιατί χρησιμοποιούν την κλίμακα Wechsler

----------


## nonono

> Το πιο 'κλασικό' τεστ νοημοσύνης ενηλίκων είναι το WAIS (Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale), μπορείς να το βρεις και στην Ελλάδα. Το χορηγούν αποκλειστικά Ψυχολόγοι, που έχουν βέβαια και μια επιπλέον εκπαίδευση για τη χορήγηση του. Αλλά, οι κανόνες δεοντολογίας αναφέρουν πως δεν είναι σκόπιμη η αναφορά σε κάποιο αριθμητικό σκορ. Αν δηλαδή κάποιος είναι σωστός επαγγελματίας, έχει τα 'επίσημα' τεστ νοημοσύνης και σου κάνει το τεστ, δεν θα σου πει 'έχεις ΙQ 120' ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά θα σου επεξηγήσει το επίπεδο της νοητικής σου ικανότητας στις διάφορες δοκιμασίες, τα δυνατά σημεία και τις αδυναμίες, ένα συνολικό προφίλ κλπ.


Χμμ ενδιεφέρον. Έχω περιέργεια για το λόγο που ισχύει αυτός ο κανόνας δεοντολογίας. Προσωπικά πάντως και οι πληροφορίες αυτές που λες ότι δίνουν θα με κάλυπταν.

----------


## keep_walking

Αν γραψεις τις λεξεις-κλειδια , iq wikipedia θα σου βγαλει πολλα αρθρα που μπορεις να διαβασεις για αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει. Κατοπιν ισως σε βιβλιοπωλεια οπως το amazon , σε οργανισμους οπως η μενσα , σε ειδικευμενους ψυχολογους κλπ. κλπ.

Ειναι και της μοδας , εαν καποιος εκανε αιτηση για τεχνικος του οτε σε μια προκυρηξη που ειχε βγει ονλαιν , θα εκανε και μερικα εξαντλητικα iq test στην πορεια παντα online με περιορισμενο χρονο χωρις να μαθεις τα αποτελεσματα ομως. (Αν και μπορουσες να κλεψεις και να πιασεις το απολυτο:P)... τεσπα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Γιαυτό του έδωσα το λινκ της mensa γιατί χρησιμοποιούν την κλίμακα Wechsler


Χμ, όχι ακριβώς, απλά χρησιμοποιούν ένα μέρος του τεστ (με σχήματα), που θεωρείται πολιτισμικά ουδέτερο.
Ολόκληρο χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερη ώρα για να χορηγηθεί και έχει αρκετά υπο-τεστ.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι , φανταζομαι οτι ειναι αρκετα πολυπλοκο αν θες ακριβεις μετρησεις , χωρις να εχω ασχοληθει με το αντικειμενο. Ακομα και η γλωσσα ειναι προβλημα .... αλλο ν κανεις iq test στα αγγλικα ... αλλο στη μητρικη σου γλωσσα , εκτος απο συμβολα , ακολουθιες με αριθμους κλπ. που ειναι παγκοσμια. Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και το μορφωτικο επιπεδο ως ενα σημειο , στο να εχεις εξασκηθει σε καποια πραγματα και χιλια δυο. 

Αλλα δεν εχει νοημα να ψαχνεις και για την απολυτα ακριβη μετρηση με ενα σκορ ας πουμε .... τοσο ... ε και?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Χμμ ενδιεφέρον. Έχω περιέργεια για το λόγο που ισχύει αυτός ο κανόνας δεοντολογίας. Προσωπικά πάντως και οι πληροφορίες αυτές που λες ότι δίνουν θα με κάλυπταν.


Ένας λόγος... ένας αριθμός είναι και μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη 'ταμπέλα' για έναν άνθρωπο. Πράγμα άδικο και που ίσως οδηγεί σε παρερμηνείες.
Μια ευρύτερη κατηγορία σε συνδυασμό με επεξήγηση είναι πολύ πιο βοηθητική.
Αφού θα σε κάλυπταν.... go for it! :)

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Ναι , φανταζομαι οτι ειναι αρκετα πολυπλοκο αν θες ακριβεις μετρησεις , χωρις να εχω ασχοληθει με το αντικειμενο. Ακομα και η γλωσσα ειναι προβλημα .... αλλο ν κανεις iq test στα αγγλικα ... αλλο στη μητρικη σου γλωσσα , εκτος απο συμβολα , ακολουθιες με αριθμους κλπ. που ειναι παγκοσμια. Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και το μορφωτικο επιπεδο ως ενα σημειο , στο να εχεις εξασκηθει σε καποια πραγματα και χιλια δυο. 
> 
> Αλλα δεν εχει νοημα να ψαχνεις και για την απολυτα ακριβη μετρηση με ενα σκορ ας πουμε .... τοσο ... ε και?


Φυσικά... όλα αυτά παίζουν ρόλο. Για τη μητρική γλώσσα, δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το θέμα, αλλά και οι γνώσεις και οι συνήθειες κάθε χώρας, πολλά. Γι' αυτό και δεν γίνεται απλή μετάφραση των τεστ... αλλά κανονική στάθμιση, ώστε να προσαρμοστούν στα δεδομένα της κάθε χώρας και να διατηρήσουν την αξιοπιστία κι εγκυρότητα του πρωτότυπου. Είναι δουλειά που αναλαμβάνει επιστημονική ομάδα και χρειάζεται αρκετή μελέτη. 

Υπάρχουν και λεκτικές και πρακτικές υποκλίμακες στα τεστ αυτά. Οι λεκτικές σαφώς κι έχουν να κάνουν και με την εκπαιδευτική εμπειρία και τη ζωή σε μια συγκεκριμένη κοινωνία.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι και υποθετω θα υπαρχουν και συγκεκριμενες δεξιοτητες που δεν μπορουν να αποτυπωθουν σε εναν αριθμο. Πιστευω μεγαλες εταιρειες προσληψεις προσωπικου να το εχουν αναγαγει σε "τεχνη" το να μπορουν να βρουν τον καταλληλο ανθρωπο για την καταλληλη θεση. Και φυσικα αυτο που μετραει περισσοτερο ειναι τα "εργα" του καθενος ισως.

----------


## keep_walking

Α ναι και το "βυσμα" και ποιον ξερεις:P

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ναι, η επιλογή προσωπικού πάντως είναι άλλη ιστορία. 
Και πάντα υπάρχει κι ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας.... μπορεί να αξιολογηθείς ολόσωστα, μπορεί να φαίνεσαι ιδανικός για μια συγκεκριμένη θέση, να το έχεις αποδείξει και με έργα, αλλά για κάποιον ξαφνικό προσωπικό λόγο, να χάσεις το κίνητρο να αποδώσεις. 
Γιατί καλές οι ικανότητες, αλλά πολύ πιο χρήσιμα τα κίνητρα! :)

(ε και το ποιον ξέρεις... όλο και κάπου βοηθά! :P )

----------


## nonono

OK, οπότε μάλλον καταλήγουμε ότι το καλύτερο μέρος για το τεστ είναι ένας ψυχολόγος. 

Η ειδικότητά του ποια θα πρέπει να είναι; Ο αγγλικός όρος είναι psychometrician αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά ο ελληνικός; Ψυχομετρητής; Ψυχοδιαγνώστης; Δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι στο google :|

----------


## nikos2

> Για να γινεις μελος της mensa , πρεπει ναχεις IQ ανω του 160 . Αν και πλεον το EQ θεωρειται σημαντικοτερο . Να σας πω τρια  μελη της mensa να εκπλαγητε ( ? ) , Sharon Stone , Shakira , Jeena Davis ( η τελευταια δεν μου κανει εντυπωση ) .
> To ΙQ του einstein λεγεται οτι κυμαινεται μεταξυ 160-180 . Στο 180 θεωρεισαι ιδιοφυια , αν και το συγκεκριμενο τεστ τεινει να θεωρηθει ακυρο , δειχνει μονο μια πλευρα της ' εξυπναδας ' του υποκειμενου .


αυτη τελικα παραδεχτηκε οτι ελεγε ψεμματα

----------


## deleted-member141015

> OK, οπότε μάλλον καταλήγουμε ότι το καλύτερο μέρος για το τεστ είναι ένας ψυχολόγος. 
> 
> Η ειδικότητά του ποια θα πρέπει να είναι; Ο αγγλικός όρος είναι psychometrician αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά ο ελληνικός; Ψυχομετρητής; Ψυχοδιαγνώστης; Δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι στο google :|


Είπες στην αρχή ότι είσαι στην περιοχή του Βόλου. Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο είναι να βάλεις στο google Ψυχολόγος Βόλος και να δεις στα βιογραφικά τους ή στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν, αν έχουν σχετική εκπαίδευση ή αν χορηγούν το τεστ που λέγαμε. Και μετά αρχίζεις τα τηλέφωνα :)

----------


## Αναζητηση

Περίεργη σύμπτωση... Αυτές τις μέρες έψαξα στο google για τεχνικές και τι μπορώ να κάνω με το ipad. Στις περισσότερες καταχωρήσεις εκεί, όλες σχεδόν έχουν διαφημίσεις και προτάσεις για να κάνεις τεστ IQ... Εμπορικές "συμπτώσεις" νέας γενιάς άραγε??

----------


## Anakin

Τα τεστ νοημοσυνης στο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι ολα επισημα το πιο ''εισημο'' τουλαχιστον απο τα υπολοιπα ειναι αυτο εδω http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf το εχει σχεδιασει νομιζω καποιος της μενσα
ειχα ανεβασει θεμα για iq και eq test δες στο προφιλ μου στα θεματα μου αν θες.

----------


## Anakin

> Για να γινεις μελος της mensa , πρεπει ναχεις IQ ανω του 160 . Αν και πλεον το EQ θεωρειται σημαντικοτερο . Να σας πω τρια μελη της mensa να εκπλαγητε ( ? ) , Sharon Stone , Shakira , Jeena Davis ( η τελευταια δεν μου κανει εντυπωση ) .
> To ΙQ του einstein λεγεται οτι κυμαινεται μεταξυ 160-180 . Στο 180 θεωρεισαι ιδιοφυια , αν και το συγκεκριμενο τεστ τεινει να θεωρηθει ακυρο , δειχνει μονο μια πλευρα της ' εξυπναδας ' του υποκειμενου .


Δεν ισχιει 

Για να γινεις μελος της μενσα πρεπει να χεις 130 iq
στο 130 θεωρεισαι genius 
στο 160 διανοια 
180 ειναι υπερβολικα σπανιο

----------


## apofasismeni

εχει πολλα τετοια τεστ στο ιντερνετ

----------

